# Usual Country of Residence & Previous Countries of residence



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello Good People
need a bit of help with filling out 189 Visa Application. 
I am living in Australia since 2013 with a 457 temporary Visa. I am now applying for 189 from here. But i am originally from Bangladesh.

So, what should be my *Usual country of residence?*
and what should be the *Previous countries of residence??*
do i also need to put address of my short trips to different countries here?
Please help me


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

aafarup said:


> Hello Good People
> need a bit of help with filling out 189 Visa Application.
> I am living in Australia since 2013 with a 457 temporary Visa. I am now applying for 189 from here. But i am originally from Bangladesh.
> 
> ...


*Usual country of residence?* : Australia


*Previous countries of residence??* : Bangladesh and any other countries where you have lived


----------



## kingsss125 (May 14, 2015)

I would imagine the country where the person spent 1 year or more other than usual country of residence will give the details in previous countries of residence.

does short trips details needs to go in this section of question?













TheExpatriate said:


> *Usual country of residence?* : Australia
> 
> 
> *Previous countries of residence??* : Bangladesh and any other countries where you have lived


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

i didnt incude trips or stays that were less than 6 months.


----------



## SnowyWinter (Jan 1, 2018)

*Usual Country of Residence*

Hi Guys,

I just realized that I may have made *another* mistake while lodging visa. I have been living in KSA for the past three years whereas originally I am from Pakistan. To the question:

"*Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?*"

I conisdered KSA to be my usualy country of residence and mentioned my previous countries of stay including Pakistan. I just searched for it and many people suggest that usual country of residence is actually Pakistan, so I should have mentioned KSA address as part of that answer.

Please clarify did I fill it wrong ? I am almost done with form 80 and 1221 which show all the details and for the living period in KSA, I made a special entry at the end of international travel and mentioned that I lived in KSA from xx date to xx date. 

Is it OK to mention this in the "any additional information that you would like to mention" at the end of form 1221 or should I just submit a form 1023. I would like to mention that I have another mistake as well that I mentioned only ACS approved experience while lodging the DIBP application.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

m_usman_ashraf said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just realized that I may have made *another* mistake while lodging visa. I have been living in KSA for the past three years whereas originally I am from Pakistan. To the question:
> 
> ...


your usual country of residence is KSA, as you spent more than 183 days there. 

Put it in the form80/1221 and you can also submit notification of inccorect answers form if you have already applied... .its should be fine.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

m_usman_ashraf said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just realized that I may have made *another* mistake while lodging visa. I have been living in KSA for the past three years whereas originally I am from Pakistan. To the question:
> 
> ...


The accepted definition of usual country of residence is the country where you have either lived for the past 6 months or propose to live for the next 6 months

I presume you are presently living in KSA for more then 6 months, so the correct answer is KSA

Pakistan is only your home country

Cheers


----------



## SnowyWinter (Jan 1, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> your usual country of residence is KSA, as you spent more than 183 days there.
> 
> Put it in the form80/1221 and you can also submit notification of inccorect answers form if you have already applied... .its should be fine.


Thanks for the prompt response  

So if KSA is correct then I guess I did the right thing by mentioning it as my usual country of residence and putting previous addresses in Europe and Pakistan as addresses in previous country of residence while lodging the visa application 

Although still 50/50 on whether to submit form 1023 for clarifying that I just mentioned ACS accepted experience in visa lodge because I am going to mention all previous experience in form 80/1221 anyways.


----------



## SnowyWinter (Jan 1, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The accepted definition of usual country of residence is the country where you have either lived for the past 6 months or propose to live for the next 6 months
> 
> I presume you are presently living in KSA for more then 6 months, so the correct answer is KSA
> 
> ...


Thanks for clarifying  !!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

m_usman_ashraf said:


> Thanks for the prompt response
> 
> So if KSA is correct then I guess I did the right thing by mentioning it as my usual country of residence and putting previous addresses in Europe and Pakistan as addresses in previous country of residence while lodging the visa application
> 
> Although still 50/50 on whether to submit form 1023 for clarifying that I just mentioned ACS accepted experience in visa lodge because I am going to mention all previous experience in form 80/1221 anyways.


no need to send additional form as per my perspective.


----------

